# Looking through some old pictures of my pets.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 15, 2017)

This photo was taken at Christmas 1970, of my Yorkshire Terrier,Scooter. The soon to be hubby had taken the photo, enlarged and framed it. It looks like Scooter was admiring his red sweater in the photo. Actually I think he was sleeping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)

Cute picture Ruth!  I see a lot of Yorkies at the park and they are very sweet dogs.


----------

